
Brave Android gives up your long-press to Google - jhabdas
Many of those using Brave choose it because they believe the status quo of being tracked online doesn&#x27;t stop at GDPR guidance and DNT settings. With such a slick interface—on my P20 Pro at least—I enjoy using Brave to access the smörgåsbord of results I get when running GIF searches unrestricted on DDG. But let me ask you something.<p>When&#x27;s the last time you went through the settings? Like really looked through them the way you probably were already doing even before you used Brave to learn about Facebook&#x27;s Cambridge Analytica kerfuffle or the millions of dollars the EU decided to fine Google for rigging – I mean personalizing – search data they&#x27;d skimmed off (borrowed from) you unexpectedly in their SERPs?<p>Sure most of us probably noticed already Brave Android has an &quot;Andanced&quot; privacy settings screen.  But did you ever stop to wonder what that [Tap to Search] feature is doing? Please go check it out and let us know if you see anything surprising.<p>If you don&#x27;t see anything surprising please come back and use your closed-source Gboard keyboard to let us know which mobile Browser, besides Firefox Focus of course, you feel really goes beyond the fringe to protect your privacy rights online.<p>It&#x27;s cool. I&#x27;ll wait here.
======
fabrice_d
So... I long tapped on a word in a page. It got selected, and I get some UI
with "COPY SHARE SELECT ALL :", choosing : there is "Web Search". This leads
to a DDG search since DDG is my configure search engine. It doesn't seem to
send anything to Google, but maybe I'm missing something?

------
jhabdas
With DDG configured here is the language used in the Tap to Search feature
settings. While it may, admittedly, be an error or deficiency in the product
wording such a gross error I scantly believe could escape their product and QA
teams without some kind of truth to it.

[https://mega.nz/#!jmJwzCKY!leoaDnrzcQ4B02hrdFLb-
sddFnM7ptBsm...](https://mega.nz/#!jmJwzCKY!leoaDnrzcQ4B02hrdFLb-
sddFnM7ptBsm18Ge8yvpOE)

